# A good price for pork bellies?



## pipelinegypsy (Apr 4, 2016)

I finally found a place that has some bellies but I've never bought any so I don't know what a good price is. I called them this morning and they gave me a price of $2.39 I didn't ask if they were trimmed or not. Considering the bacon I buy is usually around $6 this seems like a great deal, but I will keep searching if I could find some much cheaper. This place is north of Atlanta in Calhoun, GA. It's about 1 1/2 hour from me but I am going to be there anyway attending a gun law seminar so I thought I would pay them a visit. Anyone from this area know if this is a good price or not? Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2016)

I would love to find them that cheap.

3.79 a lb here in Pa.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like a very good price to me.

Now, if they are nice & thick, you really found a deal.

Al


----------



## lonewolfcub (Apr 4, 2016)

I think that's a great price. My local Costco is selling them at 2.89 lb.


----------



## pipelinegypsy (Apr 4, 2016)

Fantastic! I will bring the Yeti and load up


----------



## smoking b (Apr 4, 2016)

PipelineGypsy said:


> I finally found a place that has some bellies but I've never bought any so I don't know what a good price is. I called them this morning and they gave me a price of $2.39 I didn't ask if they were trimmed or not. Considering the bacon I buy is usually around $6 this seems like a great deal, but I will keep searching if I could find some much cheaper. This place is north of Atlanta in Calhoun, GA. It's about 1 1/2 hour from me but I am going to be there anyway attending a gun law seminar so I thought I would pay them a visit. Anyone from this area know if this is a good price or not? Thanks!


That's not bad at all man I would grab some. I just talked to a local butcher shop today & they were $2.49/lb up my way...


----------



## pappapig (Apr 17, 2016)

That's decent, I have found them cheaper. There is a place I talked to in Northeast GA that had them for closer to $1/lb trimmed. I'll see if I can find the contact info, I know its a farther drive though. Try calling around to processors and slaughter houses near you, if you are patient for hog day you can get some good deals.


----------

